# Who is feeling brave?



## ShaneW (17/3/16)

Found the 1st juice I ever bought, in Jan 2014, off bid or buy ... anyone keen on testing the theory of Nic deteriorating over time? 200W in an RDA should do the trick

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GerharddP (17/3/16)

ShaneW said:


> Found the 1st juice I ever bought, in Jan 2014, off bid or buy ... anyone keen on testing the theory of Nic deteriorating over time? 200W in an RDA should do the trick
> View attachment 48529


Before I say yes was it that color when you bought it?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## method1 (17/3/16)

24mg eh? Calling @Silver … !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW (17/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> Before I say yes was it that color when you bought it?



Lol that's a damn good question, I think so but can't really remember


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/3/16)

Come on @ShaneW you can do it! You were a die hard 12mg Vaper a few months ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GerharddP (17/3/16)

ShaneW said:


> Lol that's a damn good question, I think so but can't really remember


If it was clear ill do it.. If it was that color ill pass...


----------



## ShaneW (17/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> If it was clear ill do it.. If it was that color ill pass...



It was definitely close to that colour, very dark


----------



## BumbleBee (17/3/16)

I'd give that a go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (17/3/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Come on @ShaneW you can do it! You were a die hard 12mg Vaper a few months ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



12mg ... 24mg - there's quite a difference. I've got an evod somewhere here, I'd try it in there


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/3/16)

It's only half man. Right now, you're double the man you ever were, so I believe you can do it on that phenotypeL at 150w


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GerharddP (17/3/16)

ShaneW said:


> It was definitely close to that colour, very dark


Just dont like the taste of pepper thats all


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/3/16)

Hahaha some funny shit going on here. I would do it as long as you promise to cover my hospital bills after 
Actually na it's not worth the pain and suffering.
If you do try it @ShaneW please send us a message every minute for the next 24hrs just so we know you still alive.


----------



## ShaneW (17/3/16)

Ok so gave it a few toots on the cricket/pheno at about 110W -- zero flavour, medium TH (it's a really high PG) and no silver, guess the Nic deteriorating is true

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ShaneW (17/3/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahaha some funny shit going on here. I would do it as long as you promise to cover my hospital bills after
> Actually na it's not worth the pain and suffering.
> If you do try it @ShaneW please send us a message every minute for the next 24hrs just so we know you still alive.



Hahahaha ... 2 mins and I think I'm still ok

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GerharddP (17/3/16)

ShaneW said:


> Ok so gave it a few toots on the cricket/pheno at about 110W -- zero flavour, medium TH (it's a really high PG) and no silver, guess the Nic deteriorating is true


You Sir are a legend....if I wore a hat it would be off right now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (17/3/16)

Bunch of sissies. This is Africa. Send to me. I'll vape it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## method1 (17/3/16)

congrats, and thanks for your contributions to "science"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nightwalker (17/3/16)

I see someone did. Well done


----------



## stevie g (17/3/16)

If there was no air in that bottle it would still be potent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (17/3/16)

There is definitely still some Nic in there, after a 2nd drip and a couple of toots I'm feeling a little lightheaded and the start of the cold sweats/woozy stomach. No ways it's 24mg though... Maybe around 9mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## method1 (17/3/16)

ShaneW said:


> There is definitely still some Nic in there, after a 2nd drip and a couple of toots I'm feeling a little lightheaded and the start of the cold sweats/woozy stomach. No ways it's 24mg though... Maybe around 9mg



You really should be filming this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DougP (17/3/16)

Film it and take a few lung hits on film for us

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/16)

method1 said:


> 24mg eh? Calling @Silver … !



What
I was called
Oh - 24mg

Hehe
@method1 and @ShaneW

At least give me something nice like HHV Huntsman - remember that juice @ShaneW ?

The backstory on that juice is that @Andre once gave me some HHV samples. I was vaping for about 2 months - was still on the Twisp Clearo or Mini Protank 2. I called Andre back and said my goodness Andre these juices are quite strong - I had to go to the toilet a few minutes after vaping them. Haha

Then Andre told me he forgot to mention it was 24 mg. This was in the day when I think Andre (and correct me if I'm wrong) would get 36mg from HHV and sometimes dilute them down - or sometimes not. Haha

Those were the days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (17/3/16)

I've got some of this... Probably from around May/June 2014. I'll hold the camera if anyone is willing to give it a toot. 



I am a bit scared, this was top quailty Nic back then and there's a good chance it's still kicking

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (17/3/16)

Silver said:


> What
> I was called
> Oh - 24mg
> 
> ...



Hahahaha, yeah huntsman was a really good juice, I actually think I still have some in a drawer somewhere here in 18mg. 
After all you are the owner of the phenomenon known as Silver

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (17/3/16)

ShaneW said:


> I've got some of this... Probably from around May/June 2014. I'll hold the camera if anyone is willing to give it a toot.
> View attachment 48534
> 
> 
> I am a bit scared, this was top quailty Nic back then and there's a good chance it's still kicking


That's pure nic? OK whoa I'm out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (17/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> That's pure nic? OK whoa I'm out.



Yip plain VG Nic and I'm gonna need plenty drinks before attempting that


----------



## Andre (17/3/16)

Silver said:


> What
> I was called
> Oh - 24mg
> 
> ...


Lol, no at that stage I imported at 36 mg to dilute down to save money. My 36 mg period was about 30 days on Protanks, until I got my first Reo and RM2. Did vape 24 mg for quite a period before I went to 18 mg. Now down to 12 mg. 

I still have some HHV 36 mg if anyone wants to give it a shot. Higher nic is still the best way to guarantee you kick the stinkies, especially coming off 80+ cigarettes per day.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

